# At what point did you start using knee straps



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

As above,when did you start using knee straps for squats? Did you just get to a certain weight or was it when you felt pain in knees?.

Or are knee straps more just for singles/doubles?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Dont use wraps, over 3 plates I use a pair of sleeves just to keep the knees warm, I don't think they add anything to the amount I can lift, never quite understood why people would use equipment to increase lifts, if its to safeguard against injuries etc then it totally understandable but just to get higher numbers I don't get it.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Dont use wraps, over 3 plates I use a pair of sleeves just to keep the knees warm, I don't think they add anything to the amount I can lift, never quite understood why people would use equipment to increase lifts, if its to safeguard against injuries etc then it totally understandable but just to get higher numbers I don't get it.


So are straps more to lift more then,rather than to prevent injury?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

After I tore my patteler tendon

Knee is ****ed for life now, all because I was trying to squat too much


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

jayDP said:


> After I tore my patteler tendon
> 
> Knee is ****ed for life now, all because I was trying to squat too much


So you would say it is for injury prevention? I ask because I've never considered straps but I guy came up to me in the gym and said are you not worried that you might damage your knees squatting without straps


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> So are straps more to lift more then,rather than to prevent injury?


Yes, most powerlifters use em to increase the weight, I don't see the need for them if you haven't got any issues and are using good form, in fact they may actually cause an imbalance IMO because the quads will get stronger than the tendons in the knees.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll give them a miss for now then I'm certainly no power lifter


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> So you would say it is for injury prevention? I ask because I've never considered straps but I guy came up to me in the gym and said are you not worried that you might damage your knees squatting without straps


I use it now as it stops my knee cap pushing forward into my scar on my tendon

But yes I would recommend ppl use them for injury prevention

First thing to worry about is form, and leaving your ego at the door

I had 4 plates a side on, got stuck on rep 5 an leaned too far forward an tendon ripped


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

jayDP said:


> I use it now as it stops my knee cap pushing forward into my scar on my tendon
> 
> But yes I would recommend ppl use them for injury prevention
> 
> ...


Ouch sounds nasty mate


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

I tried using straps the first couple of times I went over 4 plates. I didn't like the feeling of it . So, I just stop using straps altogether.


----------

